# Sam - Trick 'r treat



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

This thread is for my progress on Sam. So far the head, hands, and armature are finshed. This is the completed head.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Looking good Chris..


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

great job on hauntcast btw. but great job cant wait to see the end product


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

he's cool looking


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool, Baker.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

*lookin good*

Thats awesome! is sam from a movie or somethin...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

SuperCreep31 said:


> Thats awesome! is sam from a movie or somethin...


Yup, the very awesome *Trick 'r Treat*. Definitely check it out!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0862856/


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That head is perfect, great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I wanted to make one of those last year but like always I didn't do anything with it.
I even shopped for orange fuzzy pajama fabric.


I couldn't figure out how to get the head spherical...what did you do?
I was thinking paper mache using a basketball for a form.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Yup, the very awesome *Trick 'r Treat*. Definitely check it out!
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0862856/


I wasn't familiar at all with HC's prop and had never heard of Trick'r'Treat. So I went to IMDB and checked out the pics. I suspect I'll have one of these little guys in my haunt this year. Thank you HC for showing me something new, and thank you JT for showing me why I want one of these.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

YAY! I think he's great!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I wanted to make one of those last year but like always I didn't do anything with it.
> I even shopped for orange fuzzy pajama fabric.
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to get the head spherical...what did you do?
> I was thinking paper mache using a basketball for a form.


Every fall I try to pick up a few 16" and 20" beach balls from Dollar General and Family Dollar. I usually get them for 25-50 cents each. I position the plug-end as the neck-end so I don't mache over it. That way I can just deflate the beach ball, pull it out, and re-use it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ahhh, good Idea.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

me likey!


----------

